# MKV GLI - Loss of All Steering Wheel Controls



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

I've been searching for the answers, but can only find one article on Ross-Tech's wiki about this and I'm not sure what fuses it's referring to.
This is the article and the problem with my car. It effects all buttons as well as the horn, and DSG paddles (no response):

_Quote, originally posted by *Ross-Tech Wiki* »_01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221): No Signal/Communication
Possible Symptoms
* Multi-Function-Display (MFD) can not be operated 
Possible Causes
* Steering Column Control Module Supply Voltage insufficient
* Fuse(s) faulty
* Wiring/Connectors from/to Steering Wheel Controls faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Steering Column Control Module Supply Voltage
* Check Fuse(s)
* Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Steering Wheel Controls 
Special Notes
* When found in VW Golf/Jetta (1K): Steering Column Control Module
o Check Fuse(s) SB2 (E-Box Low) or SB16 (E-Box High) in the Engine Compartment Fuse Box.
o Check Connector T5k on the Steering Wheel Controls 

I'm not sure what fuses "SB2" and "SB16" are, as the fuses in the engine compartment don't have any "SB" labeling. I'm guessing this might just be my oversight on something. I also only see the one fuse panel, but the above states both "E-Box Low" and "E-Box High". Is there another area of fuses in the engine compartment?
Man, I need a Bentley...








Also, does anyone know exactly *where* the location of the connector to the controls would be?


_Modified by VWYankee at 10:22 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV GLI - Loss of All Steering Wheel Controls (VWYankee)*

The electronic box in the engine compartment is available in 2 variants, high and low - you got the high one so the only fuse you need to check is SB2.
SA* is Fuse Holder A (Sicherungshalter A, 50-200 A Fuses which are part of the Power Cables)
SB* is Fuse Holder B (Sicherungshalter B, the actual Fuses inside the Electric Box)
SC* is Fuse Holder C (Sicherungshalter C, Dashboard left)
Makes sense now? This should BTW all be described in your drivers manual too.








Now back to your problem, do you have this fault code stored or just guessing/searching blind? Any fault codes stored at all? Are the controls be recognized in MVB 009.1 of the steering column control module? Is MVB 006 in the steering column control module correct (i.e. does it show appriopriate values)?


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: MKV GLI - Loss of All Steering Wheel Controls (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The electronic box in the engine compartment is available in 2 variants, high and low - you got the high one so the only fuse you need to check is SB2.
SA* is Fuse Holder A (Sicherungshalter A, 50-200 A Fuses which are part of the Power Cables)
SB* is Fuse Holder B (Sicherungshalter B, the actual Fuses inside the Electric Box)
SC* is Fuse Holder C (Sicherungshalter C, Dashboard left)
Makes sense now? This should BTW all be described in your drivers manual too.








Now back to your problem, do you have this fault code stored or just guessing/searching blind? Any fault codes stored at all? Are the controls be recognized in MVB 009.1 of the steering column control module? Is MVB 006 in the steering column control module correct (i.e. does it show appriopriate values)?

Thanks for explaining the fuses, and after posting this I figured that was what was going on and found the "high" or "low" being what the car would have (one or the other) in the manual. The fuses looked fine, and I even swapped out them just in case it just looked fine and wasn't. Still no change. I pulled the steering column cover off and the connections were all fine (unplugged and plugged back in).
Yes, that's the fault code from the car, not just guessing. I'm not exactly what you're referring to in the end of your post, but partly due to the fact my sister is using my car right now, so I can't just go look. Here's the full scan (fault codes only) from my car yesterday, which may help. I know I have some other faults that I've had for some time, I've just ignored. Funny thing is my car has not been modded mechanically at all outside of lowering it on springs, and adding Euro tails.

_Quote, originally posted by *vag-com scan* »_VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20071016
Saturday,08,December,2007,12:51:40:62833
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72

VIN: 3VWXJ71K56M652328 Mileage: 94060km/58446miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 09220
3 Faults Found:
012599 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Basic Setting not Completed 
P3137 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 92410 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 167 /min
Load: 59.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 83.0°C
Temperature: 49.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.033 V
001602 - Sensor Reference Voltage A: Circuit: Low 
P0642 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 92410 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 166 /min
Load: 60.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 68.0°C
Temperature: 48.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.414 V
008196 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1: Stuck Open 
P2004 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 92413 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:51:26
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 25.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.208 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 E  HW: 3C0 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002
Coding: 27078E2700041800000A00000F00000000095D0B5C
Shop #: WSC 07322
Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0402
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 07322
1 Fault Found:
00906 - Horn (H1) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 241
Mileage: 93797 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.20 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.LBL
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080
1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 79
Reset counter: 247
Mileage: 74949 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:06:47

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070
Coding: 0012121
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.LBL
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AT HW: 1K0 959 433 AT
Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101
Coding: 13900E880106483F2D04050FB0080F04A0A540
Shop #: WSC 09220
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
2 Faults Found:
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223) 
003 - Mechanical Failure
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 77326 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 10:55:37
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
003 - Mechanical Failure
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 84
Mileage: 90409 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:52:36

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.LBL
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

End 

The Xenon range has come up ever since lowering the car.
I've never noticed a problem with the passenger rear door, but the driver door seems to have a mind of it's own whether it knows it's open or not. Sometimes it's working fine, but when it's not, it won't lock when the rest of the car does. That's been going on for a month or so and only a couple nights ago did I discover it doesn't even lock when it's not working right. That worried me a bit, since it can be opened when the alarm is set, and the alarm won't go off as it doesn't know the door's open...
However, let's just see if we can solve the steering wheel as that's the biggest of my concerns, especially with no horn working. I had to hang my head out the window yesterday yelling "HONK!!" at some lady that didn't know how do drive...


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

I don't know the answer to the wheel problem, but as for the range thing, are your leveler arms pointing in the correct direction (does the leveling actually work)?.
As for your busted horn, you can try flashing your high beams instead. I do that sometimes if someone does something stupid like turn left into the far right lane, in front of me, then haul on their brakes and turn right onto a side street, nearly causing me to rear-end them... that guy got a honk AND a rearview full of highbeam.


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_I don't know the answer to the wheel problem, but as for the range thing, are your leveler arms pointing in the correct direction (does the leveling actually work)?.
As for your busted horn, you can try flashing your high beams instead. I do that sometimes if someone does something stupid like turn left into the far right lane, in front of me, then haul on their brakes and turn right onto a side street, nearly causing me to rear-end them... that guy got a honk AND a rearview full of highbeam.

Yep, gave them the high beam, but it was mid day and didn't seem to phase her.
The levelers need to be bent from what I understand, but I couldn't get them to budge when I lowered the car. I gave up on it for the time being, and figured I'd get back around to it, but since have moved to an apt complex so I don't have the ease of just jacking up the car to try again. They still "level" but due to the rear being lower than the front make a terrible buzz noise everytime on the way down as if hitting the end, then come back up pointing a bit higher than they should.
Back to the main subject, I just got a light meter to check the fuses, and pray that's the problem since I'm out of warranty. Reading some other threads on the MKV forum it seems it's either that, the clockspring in the steering column, the steering wheel control module, or the whole steering wheel. Each option gets more pricey in a big way...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MKV GLI - Loss of All Steering Wheel Controls (VWYankee)*

You got a bunch of serious problems with that car, but let me start at the top...
Your engine fault codes are very likely due to a known software problem and potentially due to a faulty intake manifold runner motor. VW has released a TPL/TSB here in Germany recently covering thise issue, so for now I suggest you get your ECU updated to the current software version and if that doesn't help the new runner flap motor.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...01602
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...08196
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...12599
Back to your steering problem. Measuring block 006 shows the current communication details with the multi function steering wheel controls, while 009 shows the actual button being operated.
Most of your other codes should be covered by our WIKI.


_Modified by Theresias at 1:35 AM 12-10-2007_


----------



## dubscout (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (VWYankee)*

the levelers should work just where they are you just need to set the basic settings for the headlight range module so it knows where you car is sitting 
for the other concer with the horn you may have a bad clock spring no sending power to those switchs and horns i had a passat i worked on that the right side controls were bad also shutting down the whole system hope this helps


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: (dubscout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubscout* »_the levelers should work just where they are you just need to set the basic settings for the headlight range module so it knows where you car is sitting 
for the other concer with the horn you may have a bad clock spring no sending power to those switchs and horns i had a passat i worked on that the right side controls were bad also shutting down the whole system hope this helps









I'm not sure that works. I know I've tried a few times 'resetting' the Xenon range in the basic settings of the module which didn't seem to change anything. I'm wondering if it's having to use a different value when resetting it?


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: MKV GLI - Loss of All Steering Wheel Controls (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_However, let's just see if we can solve the steering wheel as that's the biggest of my concerns, especially with no horn working. I had to hang my head out the window yesterday yelling "HONK!!" at some lady that didn't know how do drive...

Somehow, I can actually picture you doing this while driving in traffic...


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: MKV GLI - Loss of All Steering Wheel Controls (Elmer J Fudd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elmer J Fudd* »_
Somehow, I can actually picture you doing this while driving in traffic...









Oh, yeah. I was screaming at the top of my lungs, but it didn't seem to have any effect on the woman... 
So, it appears I'm on the more difficult boat with this issue as all the fuses checked out okay. I'm trying to figure out how I can determine what's bad between the steering wheel control module, the clock spring, and anything else. Oye...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

If the headlight leveling sensors give a value out of a specified range the basic setting fails and causes this fault code - totally normal. You have to bring the sensors back into the specified range before you can actually perform the basic setting.
Regarding your steering wheel issue, have you made it to check the measuring blocks yet?
Since you claim the horn is not working either, have you checked the horn by using an output test in the central electronics control module?
Check the measuring blocks in the central electronics control module too and also those in the gateway.
The other thing that drives me crazy is that your ABS is not reachable via diagnostics and nobody cared yet. Is this always the case? Or did you scan while driving?


_Modified by Theresias at 8:53 AM 12-11-2007_


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_If the headlight leveling sensors give a value out of a specified range the basic setting fails and causes this fault code - totally normal. You have to bring the sensors back into the specified range before you can actually perform the basic setting.
Regarding your steering wheel issue, have you made it to check the measuring blocks yet?
Since you claim the horn is not working either, have you checked the horn by using an output test in the central electronics control module?
Check the measuring blocks in the central electronics control module too and also those in the gateway.
The other thing that drives me crazy is that your ABS is not reachable via diagnostics and nobody cared yet. Is this always the case? Or did you scan while driving?


Didn't think of checking the measuring blocks for the steering. Honestly, I wouldn't know what I'd be looking for. Same with the output test of the central electronics output test. 
The ABS is a bit odd. I honestly overlooked that. I didn't scan while driving.
As for the headlight sensors, that was my understanding as they have to be manually put in the correct range. I'll be swapping my suspension soon to get rid of the rake (for selling purposes) and that should fix that so I'm not worried about it. It's only here and there people think I have my high beams on (until I flash them back with all 6 lights).


_Modified by VWYankee at 9:57 AM 12-11-2007_


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

One update is that I found I have a bad clock spring. Pin 7 is dead which is a shared ground for the horn as well as the steering wheel controls. I'm calling VWoA today hoping they'll cover this even though I'm out of warranty since there's been a TSB on this faulty part. Perhaps I can get the intake manifold issue taken care of as well.
Thanks for the help, folks!


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: (VWYankee)*

I'm at the dealer now and waiting for the service manager to arrive so the tech can talk to him as he's pretty sure they'll cover the bad clock spring since it's a safety issue (no horn or airbag communication). 
As far as the intake manifold fault he said the battery isn't putting out enough voltage to the controller which is likely the problem. Said a new battery should clear that up. Does that sound right? I know what Sebastian said and wondering if they're overlooking that.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

That does not sound right to me although it is poss. the runner control motors on these cars are junk I am on my 3rd one


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: (ajz9415)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ajz9415* »_That does not sound right to me although it is poss. the runner control motors on these cars are junk I am on my 3rd one


No, they came back later and said it's a bad runner motor and looking at over $800 for the repair (including labor). They offered to cover that and hope for VW Customer Care to cover the clock spring, however VW Customer Care left me a voicemail yesterday afternoon saying the dealer was going to cover the clock spring and they would put $200 towards the intake manifold runner motor repair. I talked to my service manager and he said they just emailed him that, and never called to talk to him. He emailed back saying they'll cover the intake manifold problem and would like them to cover the clock spring (obviously would be better for me).
So, I'm waiting on VW Customer Care to contact the dealer back again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dubscout (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (VWYankee)*

i am glad they found your problems took them a little while








but hope everything works out...








and on a side note i work for vw, audi, porsche dealership and we replace those intake runner adjusters all the time i even think they are on backorder due to the increase amount of problems


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: (dubscout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubscout* »_i am glad they found your problems took them a little while








but hope everything works out...








and on a side note i work for vw, audi, porsche dealership and we replace those intake runner adjusters all the time i even think they are on backorder due to the increase amount of problems

My dealer has both repair parts needed in stock, but hopefully VW Customer Care moves so they're not used by another customer!


----------



## 4motted (Nov 25, 2006)

Question-I have the same issue w my 2001 4mot passat GLX. Multifunction dead. Replaced module, no change ($200+ for part). Hove oredered the clockspring as it seems VW engineering is very consistent- problem for one is usually for all. But, just in case, anyone know where these upper and lower fuses (A&B) can be found?


----------

